# Peter Jenning Died



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

In april peter was diagnosed with lung cancer, he died today


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/08/07/jennings.obit/index.html


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Omg he is my hero. Literally, I had big plans for him. I swore he was going to be president someday. Im devastated.

R.I.P.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Sad, I grew up listening to him on the news


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I heard this on the news this morning. it's a shame I also grew up listening to him, and I have since.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

This has been just a total loss for those of us who respected him as a news anchor. I actually had a dream of being a reporter when I was younger. I never did accomplish that dream, but anyway I respected Peter for his ability to work hard and get the job done. He did it better and more professional than all others, IMO.

Anyway let this be a lesson to those who smoke, QUIT while you still can. If you don't do it for yourself, at least consider your family members and other loved ones who will mourn your loss...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes you should quit while you still can, but even then it takes years and years for your lungs to re-generate. you still have no guarantee even if your a non smoker. that is partially why theyre banning smoking in public places.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually your lungs start to heal the moment you quit. Thats fact. Are they 100% better, no but they are better off than smoking.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

my mom didn't raise quitters


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I read today that they already were releasing a dvd of some of his more famous news clips. Talk about the money mongers planning ahead. They probably had them already recorded and in printed dust jackets before he was even dead. 

What a nice bunch of guys those people are. Poke him with a stick again just to be sure he is gone.


----------

